# SM mascot: needs a name ????



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

First off, this is a playfull mascot for SM, not an exact rendition of a Maltese but a fair caricature I think, something we can use with the logo, on tshirts, mugs, mousepads, etc that will make you think "SpoiledMaltese.com" when you look at it

Second, thanks to the member who helped with feedback so that it looks as good as it does, not sure if she wants to be named but I did want to show my appreciation, thank you









Third, our cyber fluffbutt doesnt have a name ????? So lets have a contest...

1. in this thread, post your name suggestion, one name per member
2. on March 16th I will make a poll with all the names
3. for a week we will vote, on March 23rd, 9pm est, the leading name will win
4. the first person to have suggested that name will win a year SM membership or extension and a tshirt from the store (to be designed later with our mascot included)

and the drum roll please.....



<drum role>




<drum role>




<drum role>




sorry for the "sample" words, dont want anyone easily stealing the image right off the bat
....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

cute.







for some odd reason he reminds me of jaimie's parker....


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

What a darling! I think he looks so cute and happy. Cuddlebug


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's adorable! That name that popped in my mind as corny as it sounds is: Seymour Maltese - Get it? SM (see more Maltese). Stupid I know.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That's adorable! That name that popped in my mind as corny as it sounds is: Seymour Maltese - Get it? SM (see more Maltese). Stupid I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sophie: Oh, that's a great name!!! Very clever!

Joe, the mascot looks great!! A real cutie!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> That's adorable! That name that popped in my mind as corny as it sounds is: Seymour Maltese - Get it? SM (see more Maltese). Stupid I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love it


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I like Pearl for a girl (because they make you think of white and Maltese are white). I'm sure we'll like whatever you choose, it will be neat to have a mascot


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> I'm sure we'll like whatever you choose, it will be neat to have a mascot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not going to choose, we'll post a poll of all the suggested names and the members will vote on them and choose









sooooo... post up your name suggestions


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice logo pup.














I'll have to think on name ideas.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Earth Angel









What a cute idea for a mascot!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh what a cute idea and caricature!!.. 
I immediately thought of "Diva" but would be nice if the name were "generic" for either a boy or girl... 


so my submission is "Lovie"


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> That's adorable! That name that popped in my mind as corny as it sounds is: Seymour Maltese - Get it? SM (see more Maltese). Stupid I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OH come on, NOT stupid at all! That is GREAT! I love it!



Joe I also really like your Mascot, great job. When I looked at it the name Tipper popped into my head. Not sure why exactly but that is it. Like tippy toeing along, Tippy. Or Tipper.







enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Cuddle Cakes









~Elegant


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

*Waggles*


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Snuggle Muffin (SM)
Snuggle Me (SM)
Tagalong
Mopsie


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

How about Ima? As in Ima Spoiled Maltese
lol... I just thought of it cuz of an episode of the Simpsons.. a bit corny? lol


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

" Webster " ( SM "Web"- site )


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

??? how about

SAM = *S*poil *A*ll *M*altese


Dumb.....but if I come up with something better, can I post it later?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cute mascot!!! Here's a name suggestion: Issa


I chose this name because of the history behind it. Publius, the Roman governor of Malta loved his maltese named Issa. The story goes that he so loved Issa that around 38AD he commissioned artwork and poems in honor of her. The rough translation of one poem goes:

_Issa is more frolicsome than
Catulia's canary.
Issa is purer than a white dove's kiss.
Issa is more precious than jewels
for India.
Lest the days that she see light
should snatch her from him
forever,
Publius has had her picture painted._ 



Joy




Note: Source: _Maltese_ magazine (Popular Dog Series)


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

very nice









let us offer the simplest name: "Spoiled"


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, i was thinking the same thing.. just name him/her *the* _spoiled_ maltese!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How about * Spoiledupagus? LOL Too many years of Sesame Street.*


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=348283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hee hee or 'Spoiled the Maltese of Spoiled Maltese'


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

To add to what others are saying "Spoiled Mascot (SM, get it?) of SM"

He's really cute. Not sure why I'm calling it a "he"....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

"Pamper"...just another name for spoiled...but also cute


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Really cute mascot!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie... I can't believe you posted that..it was one I thought of too but had added the 's'.. so had "Pampers" ... then thought.. too much association with the product and maybe an issue. Then did a play spelling. so did "Pampier".. but somehow that didn't "fly" with me.
Since we could only submit one..I decided on the 'Lovie'....maybe cause it was easy LOL







and seemd to fit a caraicature better in my head.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> First off, this is a playfull mascot for SM, not an exact rendition of a Maltese but a fair caricature I think, something we can use with the logo, on tshirts, mugs, mousepads, etc that will make you think "SpoiledMaltese.com" when you look at it
> 
> Second, thanks to the member who helped with feedback so that it looks as good as it does, not sure if she wants to be named but I did want to show my appreciation, thank you
> 
> ...





> Ahh what a cute idea and caricature!!..
> I immediately thought of "Diva" but would be nice if the name were "generic" for either a boy or girl...
> 
> 
> so my submission is "Lovie"[/B]


I like Lovie (One of Clouseau's previous homes named him Lovey. He was also called Lulu before we had him), but I did think of another suggestion. How about:

JoJo (after our friend Joe).









I like Terry's idea to keep it gender neutral and I think JoJo could be used for either a girl or a boy. I know I have seen girls and boys with the name.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm not good at name games....how about "Malta" Malta Maltese

I like JoJo though. I have a friend whose cat is named JoJo after the singer.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

When I first saw the picture the first name that popped into my mind was "Casper". 

Joe, did you say if it was a girl or boy??









Anyway, the more I look at it, I still think it's a Casper.

Whoever drew that picture, it's cute cute cute and will make a great mascot!

Karyn


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> ??? how about
> 
> SAM = *S*poil *A*ll *M*altese
> 
> ...


*Hahahaha...we are both on the same page.

I came up with Samantha!! I always think malts are female even if they are males! Just because they are sooooooooooo pretty.

When I saw the drawing, Samantha popped into my head.*


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

How about Toobee A. Spoiled Maltese.com


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Precious(if its not repeated)
or 
Whitish?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great names so far, i will try to compile a running list tommorow, keep them coming...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How about "I.M.A."--Spoiled Maltese, said like "Ima".


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

How about............Milady...................... as in My Lady of Spoiled Maltese


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

> ??? how about
> 
> SAM = *S*poil *A*ll *M*altese
> 
> ...


 



very clever!!







that would also be applicable to a boy or girl



have to love the name ,its my daughters!!! its samantha but everyone calls her sam


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Precious


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the mascot Joe!!! Great idea!!!
Will post back with my name suggestion!!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

That is sooo cute and a great idea!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I like George or Bobby









I also like 2Maltmom's Sam


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Cute mascot!!! Here's a name suggestion: Issa
> 
> 
> I chose this name because of the history behind it. Publius, the Roman governor of Malta loved his maltese named Issa. The story goes that he so loved Issa that around 38AD he commissioned artwork and poems in honor of her. The rough translation of one poem goes:
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Nooooooooooo! If I get another girl she is going to be Issa!







Oh well the if is a pretty big IF, so I guess it's ok! LOL I had read the same thing from a book on Maltese. Cute mascot! I think we are thinking boy since he doesn't have a top knot! Wonder if you did a top knot, if the bow could change from season to season?</span>


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Only because when I see a malt in a full coat, I think that it is nice to have one of these and not have to work at it...LOL

Duster


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha ..many years ago there was a maltese in the showring named Animated Dustmop. I think they called her Annie.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

My suggestion is Fluff Butt. I thinks it's funny and cute when we refer to our little guys as fluff butt.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

How about "Blanche" which means white in French. It could be for male or female!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

"JOE"SIE






















In honor of our fearless leader


----------



## lib bee (Oct 14, 2006)

Well since Maltese are from Malta, I looked up the word 'spoil' in Maltese. 

There are two choices:

Hassar or Hazzen


I think it's kinda unique, but I know there's tons more better suggestion. Oh well!


-Libby


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

My choice is Bon Bon. I don't know if its been used yet. She looks so sweet.

Sue


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, if you posted more than one name, i went with what you said first, some names were posted twice, the first person who posted it gets credit for the suggestion, this is the list so far, tonight and tommorow day is the last chance for submissions, i will make a poll of them tommorow night...


if i missed any through the thread please let me know...



> Cuddlebug
> Seymour Maltese
> Pearl
> Earth Angel
> ...


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the name Louis!!!
I think the mascot looks kinda french!!!
If you could add that!
Thanks Joe


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

To 
Everyone's 
Sweetly 
Spoiled
Angel 

Tessa


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I like just Angel...'cause I think all of our spoiled maltese are Angels!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe ..not a big deal if not possible...but when you do the poll can you put the mascot up on the page? I think seeing the image when choosing the name helps to better see what "fits". 
Early on I kept going back to the image to match with the suggested name..some seemed to fit better to me as a mascot name than others.
just a thought...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> That's adorable! That name that popped in my mind as corny as it sounds is: Seymour Maltese - Get it? SM (see more Maltese). Stupid I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's a great name too. Don't think you can beat it, I love it









Lynda


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I like so many of the above names but I want to add one more:

Sassy


----------



## cairoluv (Mar 4, 2007)

I like _*Malta*_! I actually like a bunch of the suggestions, but I know only one vote per person counts...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ok, suggestions are closed, thanks for the participation everyone, I will open a poll soon










thread closed


----------

